# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Material ans Haus liefern lassen

## kurtmievielle

Hallo zusammen, 
ich plane im nchsten Jahr mit der Familie nach Irland zu reisen und wir haben ein nettes Haus direkt an einer Bucht gefunden. Gibt es eine Mglichkeit, sich sein eigenes Equipment (Boardbag und Segeltasche habe ich) von einem Anbieter daheim abholen und ans Ferienhaus liefern zu lassen?

----------


## tillinator

Hallo,
von mir ist auch das Thema mit der emirates materialmitnahme.
In dem Zusammenhang hatte ich mich emirates / skycargo gewand, weil ich dachte dann als Luftfracht ans Hotel liefern lassen wre doch voll praktisch.
Hierfr musst Du an einen Luftfrachtspediteur wenden. Fr Hamburg knnte ich Dir einen Kontakt geben.
Nur gleich vorweg: Fr Mauritius war das nicht interessant, da Lieferung nur bis an den Flughafen dort, Zollformalitten selbst erledigen und nur Oneway d.h. Rcksendung nach D htte ich selbst vor Ort mit lokalem Anbieter organisieren mssen. Dafr dann auch recht teuer.

Vielleicht ist das innerhalb der EU nach Irland aber auch einfacher.

----------

